# New Tactic for Controlling Blood Sugar in Diabetes is contradiction



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2011)

New Tactic for Controlling Blood Sugar in Diabetes Contradicts Current View of the Disease

Study finds inflammation may be part of the solution, not the problem

BOSTON, Sept. 4, 2011 /PRNewswire-USNewswire/ -- Increased low-grade inflammation in the body resulting from obesity is widely viewed as contributing to type 2 diabetes. Going against this long-held belief, researchers from Children's Hospital Boston report that two proteins activated by inflammation are actually crucial for maintaining good blood sugar levels ? and that boosting the activity of these proteins can normalize blood sugar in severely obese and diabetic mice. 

The research, led by Umut Ozcan, MD, in the Division of Endocrinology at Children's, is reported in the October issue of Nature Medicine, published online September 4.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ts-current-view-of-the-disease-129222418.html


----------

